# Housebound



## 17728 (Jun 7, 2005)

I have IBS-D that has gotten worse over the last two years.I managed to limp my way to the end of sixth from college, but my IBS has made it virtually impossible for me to attend University. I was accepted to St Andrews in Scotland but had to say no, then I was accepted to Liverpool but I had to defer entry by one year.My hope was too figure out a way to cope in time for this september, but if anything things have gotten worse and I will probably have to defer my place again. Ever since I left school, I dont go out at all (except to the GP when I really have to).Has anyone else ever become completeley housebound? If so what did you do to break the cycle? If I dont do something soon Im worried I may never get the chance to go to University.


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi TyeDye and welcome!







I joined this board not so long ago and find it very helpful.I'm sure going through previous posts you will find bits and pieces of information you can relate to and use.What has your doctor recommended to you so far?


----------



## 17728 (Jun 7, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by mrs nookie:Hi TyeDye and welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying, so far my GP has prescribed Mebeverine which had little effect and Fybogel which also had little effect, now he wants me to try beta blockers, which I found a little confusing as I thought they were for people with heart problems.Imodium provides some relief from D but does nothing for other symptoms.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

TyeDye - Welcome.Are you living near Liverpool? Give a call to Michael Mahoney at the Guardian Medical Centre in Warrington Cheshire - I will give you his office number if you live nearby. He works alongside gastroenterologists as a clinical hypnotherapist, and many of his referrals had previously tried everything, and were housebound. That is why he initially recored his work - it was for those too sick to travel to his office, so now people all over the world can do his program if they can't see him in person. He has worked with lots of uni students having IBS - and very successfully. One student was out for 2 years from school and after being treated she was back to school with no sick days from IBS and doing very well - he has worked with many students to break that brain-gut cycle. I was nearly housebound as well,and now I am not - please, do consider this- he really really helps.If you get started soon, by September, you should have a good start to your healing journey. I'll be happy to answer questions if ya have them. Also, I wanted to add that I was on a calcium channel blocker / beta blocker - and you are right - yes it is for regulation of the heart muscles - helps regulate the heart muscle contractions for a regular heartbeat, and the theory is that the intestinal muscle contractions are similar to the heart, and thus this would help regulate the intestinal contractions to keep them less spastic. I was on one too, and for me, it was ineffective. Hope that helped a bit - Take care.


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi TyeDyeYou should consider Marylins suggestion, at the moment I'm waiting for Mikes hypnotherapy CDs to be sent from USA and hoping they will help me.Like you in the beginning after going to my GP, was on mebeverine - no good and fybogel which helped some days, but set off D on others, after a couple of years of suffering, the GP has now said it might be an idea to see a phsycotherapist - at least 11 months waiting on NHS







, his only other suggestion was keep taking Immodium. Feel totally abandoned so pinning my hopes on the hynotherapy, and started taking calcium.Have you read other posts on Calcium, especially by LNape?Take care


----------



## 17728 (Jun 7, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by cookies4marilyn:TyeDye - Welcome.Are you living near Liverpool? Give a call to Michael Mahoney at the Guardian Medical Centre in Warrington Cheshire - I will give you his office number if you live nearby. He works alongside gastroenterologists as a clinical hypnotherapist, and many of his referrals had previously tried everything, and were housebound. That is why he initially recored his work - it was for those too sick to travel to his office, so now people all over the world can do his program if they can't see him in person. He has worked with lots of uni students having IBS - and very successfully. One student was out for 2 years from school and after being treated she was back to school with no sick days from IBS and doing very well - he has worked with many students to break that brain-gut cycle. I was nearly housebound as well,and now I am not - please, do consider this- he really really helps.If you get started soon, by September, you should have a good start to your healing journey. I'll be happy to answer questions if ya have them. Also, I wanted to add that I was on a calcium channel blocker / beta blocker - and you are right - yes it is for regulation of the heart muscles - helps regulate the heart muscle contractions for a regular heartbeat, and the theory is that the intestinal muscle contractions are similar to the heart, and thus this would help regulate the intestinal contractions to keep them less spastic. I was on one too, and for me, it was ineffective. Hope that helped a bit - Take care.


I live in St Helens which is just about 7 miles from Liverpool and pretty close to Warrington.Thankyou very much for the info.


----------



## 17728 (Jun 7, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by mrs nookie:Hi TyeDyeYou should consider Marylins suggestion, at the moment I'm waiting for Mikes hypnotherapy CDs to be sent from USA and hoping they will help me.Like you in the beginning after going to my GP, was on mebeverine - no good and fybogel which helped some days, but set off D on others, after a couple of years of suffering, the GP has now said it might be an idea to see a phsycotherapist - at least 11 months waiting on NHS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your experience sounds similar to mine, I sometimes feel like my GP doesnt really know what to do with me and is just putting me through the standard round of medications.I havent read many posts on calcium, I only joined a few days ago but I plan to spend a good portion of this afternoon going over the site thouroughly.Thanks for your reply.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Tye Dye - oh you are so close! possibly consider giving Mike a call at 0 1925 629 899 - I am certain he can help ya. He sees another gal who takes the train in. Mike was the only one who could help me when the meds didn't.Also, read the links below for more info too, and this one which explains a lot: http://www.ibscds.com.Also, Mrs. Nookie, your program will be sent to you from the UK - when did you order, and I can check to see if it was sent out yet. The US/Canadian/NA orders are sent from the US.Let me know if you have questions! Take care.


----------



## 17728 (Jun 7, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by cookies4marilyn:Tye Dye - oh you are so close! possibly consider giving Mike a call at 0 1925 629 899 - I am certain he can help ya. He sees another gal who takes the train in. Mike was the only one who could help me when the meds didn't.Also, read the links below for more info too, and this one which explains a lot: http://www.ibscds.com.Also, Mrs. Nookie, your program will be sent to you from the UK - when did you order, and I can check to see if it was sent out yet. The US/Canadian/NA orders are sent from the US.Let me know if you have questions! Take care.


Im about 2o-25 minutes in the car away, so I will definately try and contact the office.I have read the links you provided and I am really interested in ordering the CDs.Thankyou so much for your help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

TyeDye - please don't lose the opportunity to go to Uni - there'll be a decent Student Service I'm sure (god there was even one in my day at Ediburgh Uni in the mid -80's) and they'll put you in touch with a decent sympathetic doctor, you won't be the only student/young person with IBS. Don't let this bloody condition rule your life - I struggle on, and I'm an old bag of 42 but I still hold down a part-time job and just about manage to be a half-day decent mum to 3 kids and a dog. I really think the busier you are, the more this bloody awful condition has to take a back seat. You are far too young to be roosting at home (god that sounds patronising but I feel so passionately about it). Go, get your diet as sorted as you can and find out as much about keeping well before you head off to Liverpool in September. You'll love it.Keep in touchSue, Manchester


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

I've been there. If I'm going to have the runs and I know it but have to go out I take imodium just to be safe. Otherwise, I'm pretty much in the same boat. Except for work, which I HAVE to do, I stay home or I'm sure that I'll have a bathroom near by. I would also say to stay really hydrated. Drink lots of water cuz the runs make you really dehydrated which makes things worse. Also, have you ever considered talking to your doctor about Zelnorm or other IBS medications. While I was researching IBS today I found that there are a couple of different meds. avalible. Hope this helps. Good luck with everything.


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

try taking Librax,it worked for me


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

What drug group is librax from and does it work straight away? I got through my undergrads by taking vodka b4 those seminars that made anxiety too bad. I'm starting post-grad in autumn and worried as seminars r 3 hrs long (and can't stay drunk all that time!) I got some propranalol and diazepam to try.


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

i just know Librax slows down the bowels and has some anti depression meds in it. i was already taking Propranlol for mitro valve prolaps so it did nothing for my ibs put it does slow your whole body down


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

Have you tried Proctosedyl cream?? Put it around your anus and it helps the IBS not come out so much - Seems to stimulate the nerves or something like that to stop you needing the toilet


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

TyeDye - this is no way to live and especially as you are so young. Have you had any professional help at all? Surely you could get a referral to a psychiatrist - its tragic that you cannot go to college. Are you sure you cannot try and accept the place - there should be a student medical centre who may well be sympathetic - you cannot be the only student with such issues.I'm only speaking out so strongly as I've battled with (recently diagnosed) depression for 20 years - now I have had proper medical help and can face the future with real confidence but I'm 43 - I presume you are about 19 or 20 - please see if you can get some help you don't want this bloody condition ruling your life and I'm sure it needn't.Good luckSue


----------



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have days where I feel so rough I will not go out, well that said I smoke so I have to go out to get my cigs, but that is only to the shop which is like 30 seconds walk from my front door, so though I technically do go out at these times it is ONLY for the essentials e.g the shop, or to take my eldest to nursery. When I am having a rough day it is my choice not to go anywhere for2 reasons, if I do get worse at least I am indoors and being in my own surroundings kind of makes me feel a bit better, when I feel rough I just kind of want to shut the rest of the world away and be just me and my kids in our own little world. That coming from a 25 year old bloke is pretty sad I know, my nan was housebound with other illnesses, and there are times when I feel closer to her age than I do to my own! she was 81 when she died!!!


----------



## 20422 (May 10, 2006)

I'm housebound too. The only time I dare to venture out is when everyone is drinking so I know they might not notice something's wrong as much. Luckily I have a very lush group of friends.


----------



## 22161 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi TyeDye75,It was comforting to hear that i am not the only one house bound. Apart from going to a tin pot part-time job and my boyfs house i am virtually agoraphobic. I also use Mebeverine as a placibo and have tried virtually everything else. I have recently tried acupuncture. I was very sceptical at first but it is the best thing i have come across. It was difficult for me to get there at first but my acupuncturist is really understanding and they treat alot of ibs sufferers so its not weird to them. It doesn't hurt and is very relaxing. my symptoms have improved alot and my anxiety eased abit. i just hope it continues to work its magic so i can have a life again.Good luck and i hope you do make it to university. Everythings worth at least a try, or how will you know


----------



## 20237 (Aug 2, 2006)

hello. i have almost same problems as you had. i had to choose a university that was close to home to be able to rush back to the GP i was used to in case of any emergencies. i got another doctor there but it was nt the same


----------

